# 20Ga slugs for Deer



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

Just in from the range. I tested three different slugs using my Remington 1100 20Ga with fully rifled barrel. Remington 1oz BuckHammers, Remington Copper Solids and Remington Core Lokt Bonded Sabot. If you would like to see the grouping on a Shoot-N-See target send me an email request at [email protected]. The shots were all fired from a benchrest at 50yds. File was too big for this site.


----------

